# Any info outhere about the "Streaming Quality Meter"?



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

We downloaded a movie from the DOD area on our 722 the other night and finally got to watch it last night. When it started in the upper left hand corner right under the the info bar, right above the "aspect" window was an area that had "Streaming Quality HD" and four squares underneath it. It also shows up above the progress bar at the bottom, when paused. I'm curious as to what the readings mean, since the program had already been DL'd and it wasn't actually streaming. When the movie started there was only one of the four squares filled in green and PQ was a bit grainy. After a couple of minutes all four were filled in and the PQ was incredible. Something I have noticed about DL PQ compared to live off the dish. It kinda makes me wish I could DL everything. But that area looks to be a "work in progress".

The thing that makes me most curious was that the movie was already on the HD, so it wasn't "streaming". I looked at the Client Bridge and there was no activity on the network either. This is usually a thing that is associated with a process that is happening. Being that this is my first encounter with it I'm curious as to what it means after the fact?

I did a search here and got no returns.

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated by my curiousity.

Thank you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What FW version is running by the 722 ?


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

P Smith said:


> What FW version is running by the 722 ?


I knew I forgot something. L722.


----------

